# Warri Tide In Abidjan



## j basing

A Old Photo of the Warri Tide taken in Abidjan, when she went in for a refit with tidewater marine. She was falling to bits. I am looking for a site with the old boats pictures on them from west africa ect this was taken in the early 70s. no such thing as health and safety


----------



## Pisces

I'll have a look through my files,as I served with Tidewater in the late 60's early 70's when they had office in Iran I served as master on the Iraj (Tug) Kharg Island and took the old supply vessel with A frame UGH!! called Poonah (Probally spelt it wrong) to Bahrain where I quit and was headhunted by Jackson Marine.
Thank christ as she was a pile of junk allways breaking down.I wish I could remember the Manager's last name it was Paul something but at present his last name escapes me.He headhunted me from Zapata to Tidewater when he was based in London nice guy treated me well when I first joined Tidewater but going up and the Khoromshar river was a nightmare and the $$$ where not that good.When I get time I'll see what I can dig up.
Cheers Capt Cliff Roberts (Retired) more's the pity.


----------



## Chris Terrey

*Warri Tide*



j basing said:


> A Old Photo of the Warri Tide taken in Abidjan, when she went in for a refit with tidewater marine. She was falling to bits. I am looking for a site with the old boats pictures on them from west africa ect this was taken in the early 70s. no such thing as health and safety


Was chief engineer on her in 1979 aptly enough working out of Warri , Nigeria. Bent prop shaft , rotten bilge pipes - real mess


----------



## victa

Hi,
I worked for Acadian Marine/Nicor Marine before Seacor as the Nola based Port Engineer responsible for the Warri/Escravos based vessels. Many a day spent in that region including dockings in Abidjan between 1983-87
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Chris Terrey

Never got to Abijan but worked EAME (Europe,Africa,Middle East) for various seismic companies & Tidewater Marine. Funny your name is victa & show Aussie flag, I'm Aussie & have mower shop


----------

